# Ribs



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a small experiment with spares Sunday. I cut off a four rib chunk and used my Montreal Seasoning/Coffee wet rub that I use on steaks, on that chunk. I smoked thye on the Akorn. Man I gotta say it was great and will use it again for sure. The larger part was done with the Neely's rub and sauced. My wife loves them that way. Here are some pics.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

would you mind sharing the recipe for your Montreal Seasoning/Coffee rub here?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

2 tablespoons Olive oil
1 tablespoon Soy Sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Steak Seasoning
1 teaspoon Espresso/Fine Ground Coffee
Mix well and apply 

That is the recipe for one steak. If you do a rack of ribs or more than one steak, increase the recipe amounts using the same ratio


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks pay, have try that sometime. you smokers watch the ads the next few weeks. First week of april last year was prime time for butts and ribs. Butts for .99/lb and st. Louis cut ribs for 1.99(nuttin wrong with baby backs, but those st. Louis cuts will spoil you). I'll give a heads up if it happens again this year. I tend to "bank" a ton of sausage and "q" during that period into the freezer.

Rick


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Paymaster: Have you ever made Buz And Ned's BBQ ribs recipe? Buz And Ned's Real BBQ restaurant in Richmond, VA. Buz defeated Bobby Flay in a BBQ rib "throwdown" with their recipe. Recipe can be used on beef or pork ribs, roasts and also chicken. I have the recipe; pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

PM sent Seahawk.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

And one back at ya' Paymaster.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank my friend!


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Thank my friend!


No problem. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Surfmom: Recipe sent to email address you provided. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I got it thanks!


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

surfmom said:


> I got it thanks!


Great. Don't forget to BBQ them at a low temp, 225-240 F is the ideal range for a good low and slow BBQ. Any higher and the meat will cook quicker but will be tough. Goal is to get the ribs or roast to cook to the proper finished temps i.e. Baby Backs take about 5 hours at 225 F for finished temp of 168 and Spare Ribs take about 6 hours at 225 for a finished temp of 172. Wife and I are fond of thick, meaty short ribs that I cook at 225-230 for about 6 hours for a finished temp of 175 F. They are awesome served with Cowpoke Beans and my family's 4-generation legacy Cole Slaw!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

If your spreading recipes and don't mind sending me a copy It would be much appreciated...got a new smoker for Christmas, and can't wait until it's above 0 here so I can break it in


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

dialout said:


> If your spreading recipes and don't mind sending me a copy It would be much appreciated...got a new smoker for Christmas, and can't wait until it's above 0 here so I can break it in


Will do. Send me your email address via pm.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I sent you a PM also, Seahawk. If you don't mind, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Bigfisherman said:


> I sent you a PM also, Seahawk. If you don't mind, I'd really appreciate it


Done. Enjoy!


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Seahawk said:


> Will do. Send me your email address via pm.


Done. Enjoy!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

thank you very much


----------



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

First time believer/user on Paymaster's coffee rub ! Tried it Friday on some strip steaks and it was so good i left the steak sauce and the BEER on the stove ! Deglazed the pan with a jolt of beer with carmelized onions and poured it over steak,served with a side of steamed asparugas. wow-low carb prefection !


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

liljoe said:


> First time believer/user on Paymaster's coffee rub ! Tried it Friday on some strip steaks and it was so good i left the steak sauce and the BEER on the stove ! Deglazed the pan with a jolt of beer with carmelized onions and poured it over steak,served with a side of steamed asparugas. wow-low carb prefection !


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

does it need to be expresso or is any dark coffee good? Im going to try it on a rack of ribs tonight and I have dark roast Italian coffee beans I can grind for it


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay so I went with the dark coffee I had. was awesome!!!! great rub I used for a rack of ribs


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfmom said:


> does it need to be expresso or is any dark coffee good? Im going to try it on a rack of ribs tonight and I have dark roast Italian coffee beans I can grind for it





surfmom said:


> Okay so I went with the dark coffee I had. was awesome!!!! great rub I used for a rack of ribs


Sorry getting to answer late! But, I like darker, but that is just me. Biggest thing is to make sure it is ground very fine. I grind my own beans most times. Glad you tried it!


----------

